# Leds



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey,
so my license plate light died, im thinking of switching to leds, and putting some interior leds too.
ive heard that the TT's have some kind of polarity issue.

where should i order the led from?

how to remove the interior light, also what is the interior vent in the picture?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The vent is the interior motion sensor for the alarm. As for the LED's you would need to make your own with a resistor to copensate


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

i have no motion sensors tho! haha Audi fail? 
ok, im leaving the interior lights as is haha
where can i get the license plate leds tho?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/145v-White-39mm-Fuse-Style-LED_p_32.html

make sure it's this style but ive had mine from 42 for over 2 years now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/145v-White-39mm-Fuse-Style-LED_p_32.html
> 
> make sure it's this style but ive had mine from 42 for over 2 years now


x2:thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have license plate and reverse light LED's. Took them from my M3 before I sold it. (Any 39mm festoon bulb will fit for the license plate lights)



















As for the interior lights idk if coupes are different but the angle the lights go in (horizontal) make light output horrible. Any roadsters have this problem?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

You can put a festoon style bulb in the middle socket with no problem.

The map lights however are BA9 (or BA9x? I forget) but their polarity is reversed. So you have to do some custom soldering to make a bulb work in there...also you have to solder a resistor across the terminals so that the dimmer relay behaves correctly, I believe a 250 ohm is required.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

hmm, my overheads aren't festoons that's the problem. They're BA9's iirc.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That motion sensor vent is a good place for a bluetooth microphone.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

For the interior of my car I've had these for years and love them.

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=IX-TTF9902&Category_Code=T1AILI














Mantvis said:


> i have no motion sensors tho! haha Audi fail?



Looks like you have a 2003? I have an 03' headliner in my car with homelink as well. My 2001 headliner has the "ultrasonic sensor" in it and my car is wired for it, however, the 2003 headliner doesn't have the sensor and that car wasn't wired for it- so I guess Audi ditched it but kept the vent there for visual consistency? 

What three buttons do you have under your center storage tray? Us 2001's have trunk/gas/motion sensor on/off.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> For the interior of my car I've had these for years and love them.
> 
> http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=IX-TTF9902&Category_Code=T1AILI
> 
> ...


With the link u dropped of i would not need the license plate bulbs, like i understand for the 30 bucks you the bulbs for the whole car?

i do have the 2003, and for the buttons
trunk/empty/gas


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The set I bought years ago was only for the interior of the car. I think it covered every bulb:

2x above sunvisors
3x dome light
2x trunk
1x glovebox

I bet TT Stuff also sells festoon style LED bulbs for the license plate lights. I'm not sure because I don't have lights back there


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I don't have lights back there


Cops cant say anything if they cant catch you


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

these would work right? i know cheap, might not last long, but thats not the point hahaha
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2x-W...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a5da93aec


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> these would work right? i know cheap, might not last long, but thats not the point hahaha
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2x-W...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a5da93aec


I've found this style to be brighter and last longer (been using LED's on cars for 6 or 7 years)...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WHIT...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa84cd2b2


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> if


that's all i have to say


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

how to buy from ebay? just buy it? or i have to contact the seller?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Roll your own... Been in 6 years this week, my purchased ones only lasted a few months...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

DIY would be nice!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats the most ghetto circuit board i've ever seen. I love it:thumbup:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Mantvis said:


> DIY would be nice!


Three of these in series is good at 12-15 V:

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/w4_specs.htm

If you use two parallel series with two LEDs in each chain, use a 150 to 200 Ohm 1/8 or 1/4 watt resistor in series with each chain. That's basically what is pictured above.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thats the most ghetto circuit board i've ever seen. I love it:thumbup:


Agreed. it totally "looks" crap, but it works way better than the "professional" ones I bought! I would never sell the ones I made, but I did give several sets away... 

Not bad for $3-4 in parts and 15 mins work. Can't see the "ghetto-ness" in this application.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

waits next to the mailbox for my free set to show up... :wave:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I would like to replace the license plate lights with LED's but not so crazy to have it light up like HID's.

BTW, I would bet the vent up in the roof is not a motion sensor for the alarm. For one I truly doubt Audi would put one on the factory alarm since they are so cheap. Two my car does not have a motion sensor on the alarm and I'm sure of any TT it would. Its most likely the sensor for ambient air temp for the climate control. I know quite a few cars that do put that sensor in that location.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> I would like to replace the license plate lights with LED's but not so crazy to have it light up like HID's.
> 
> BTW, I would bet the vent up in the roof is not a motion sensor for the alarm. For one I truly doubt Audi would put one on the factory alarm since they are so cheap. Two my car does not have a motion sensor on the alarm and I'm sure of any TT it would. Its most likely the sensor for ambient air temp for the climate control. I know quite a few cars that do put that sensor in that location.


Mine has a motion sensor :screwy:
The third button by the trunk, gas release turns it on and off...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

If it hasn't shown up after 6 years, you may be waiting a LONG time....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MCPaudiTT said:


> If it hasn't shown up after 6 years, you may be waiting a LONG time....


Haha


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Mine has a motion sensor :screwy:
> The third button by the trunk, gas release turns it on and off...



Found out only the early TT's have it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> Found out only the early TT's have it.


Oh. So what's the point of the vent on the newer models? Seems pointless to me then...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Probably Audi left it there since it would be too expensive to retool for a new headliner. 

Good place for a Bluetooth handsfree mic.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Prolly lol


----------

